# Countdown numbers



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok, lets try this: any combination of 6 numbers plus a random number to get: I'll start as I have downloaded a Countdown simulator so I'll post what it comes up with. We need a timescale to get the answer or as close as: what do people suggest we use before moving on? Shall we post our nearest and at say 8pm, post a new game unless someone gets the answer stop on in which case a new game starts then? The nearest person generates the next numbers? How many goes per number?

*75* *10* *10* *9* *3* *2* and the numebr to get is *299*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> I'll start as I have downloaded a so I'll post what it comes up with


Best way to play is use your Countdown simulator and when someone gets it or the closest to it - Post a new one 

I am hopeless at maths but I might give this a go tommorow -


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

I love the numbers round!

ok: here goes:
*
50 10 9 7 6 1 * and the number to get is *256*


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

lena said:


> *75* *10* *10* *9* *3* *2* and the numebr to get is *299*


300 is the closest I can get to that one - sorry

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

lena said:


> I love the numbers round!
> 
> ok: here goes:
> *
> 50 10 9 7 6 1 * and the number to get is *256*


I love these as well! Ok - here goes!

50-1=49
49*6=246
246+10=256

New one - 767 - numbers 50, 7, 3, 9, 4, 2 (it is possible - I have just done it!)

Sue


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

50-2=48
9+4+3=16

16*48=760

760 + 7 = 767


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

For 299

I had 3+2 = 5
9-5 =4
4*75 =300
10/10=1
300-1=299

Not sure, if I should post a new set of numbers or not, bt here goes

numbers
*100 25 9 5 3 1* target *676*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lena can post a new set of numbers if someone is unable 
or the thread goes dry (hope thats Ok Lena  )


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

100 25 9 5 3 1  target 676

3*9 = 27

27*25 = 675

675+1 = 676

& the new numbers

Target 782

25 10 8 4 3 1


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

8 x 25 = 200
200 x 4 = 800
800 - (10+4+3+1) = 782

15 10 5 6 2 1 no. is 758


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Anyone can post!  Or else I will never be off checking the computer: the thing abt the simulator was just to say I have a freeware one I just googled countdown number simulator and there were quite a few!

Spaykay, will try yours but just a reminder for all that the numbers are 1-10, 25, 50, 75 & 100 and you can pick any 6 in combination so you can have eg two 2s or a 25 and a 50 in the same go!

15 x (10 x 5)= 750
6+2=8
750 + 8= 758


Next one: 50 25 10 8 7 6 and the number is 714


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Think I've got it

25-8 =17
17*6 = 102
102 * 7 =714

Next 0ne

*100 25 9 5 3 1* target *906*


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Easy!

100 x 9= 900
5+1=6
900+6=906


Next one 
25 3 2 6 7 1    target 427


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Spaykay you used the number 4 twice.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

3 x 6 =18
18-1 =17
17*25 =425
425+2 =427

Next one
*100 25 9 5 3 1 * target *953*


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok, Jane's 256 with 50 10 9 7 6 1 is (6-1)x50+(9+10-7)=256
Lorna's 953 above is (100-5)x(9+1)+3

*100 75 50 25 6 1 with target 777*


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Is it possible to solve this number? The best I could come up with was 781

75-50=25
25+100+1=126
126*6=756
756+25=781

As this game seems to have stalled, I'll post some more numbers
*100 75 9 8 7 4 * Target *565*


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Havent tried the one i posted Lorna: it was just one I made up

edit: just got it

100x(6+1)= 700
700+75= 775
50/25=2
775+2= 777


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

100+9+4=113
75/(8+7)= 5
113 x 5= 565

954 with 10 5 2 1 7 25


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

lena said:


> 954 with 10 5 2 1 7 25


Ok, that one was really difficult. It took me ages! But I am too stubborn to give up!!!

25*5 = 125
125+10+1=136
136*7=952
952+2=954

Here is a new one - 75, 6, 9 4, 2, 3 - number 765

Sue


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

75+6+4=85
85x9=765

And how does 25, 3, 2, 9, 5, 6 - number 783

Sheila


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

25+2=27
27*3=81
81+6=87
87*9=783

That was very difficult!

25, 6, 2, 4, 7, 3 - 708

Sue


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wraakgodin said:


> 25, 6, 2, 4, 7, 3 - 708


25x4 = 100
100x7 = 700
700+6+2 = 708

That one was far too easy!

50, 4, 9, 5, 1, 2 = 454


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Sue, I will make it more difficult next time!  

Yours was actually easier though!  

50*9= 450
450+4=454!!

Ok - lets do one without big numbers..... 8, 4, 9, 1, 7, 6 - 486  

Off to my second Reiki consultation today, perhaps she will mention your amazing orange spot!!!    

Sue


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

8 + 1 = 9
9 x 9 = 81
81 x 6 = 486

Sorry, too easy again! .... did mine nice and easy as I thought that was the standard 

3, 1, 9, 7, 5, 2  = 291


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

9*5*2=90
90+7=97
97*3=291

Sorry - will have to find something a bit more difficult!  Not sure if this is harder, but it has two big numbers in!

50, 100, 8, 9, 6, 5 - 827

Off to town and then Reiki!

Sue


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

o.k lets give this a go.

100 -8 = 92
92 * 9 = 828
  6-5  = 1
828-1 = 827

heres one not sure how easy it is  

1 3 9 4 7 5                594


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

Ok how does this sound

3 x 9 = 27
4 x 7 = 28 - 5 - 1 = 22
27 x 22 = 594

25, 7, 3, 2, 1, 4 = 582


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sheila said:


> 25, 7, 3, 2, 1, 4 = 582


7-1=6
25*4-3=97
97*6=582

How about 683 - 50, 6, 7, 10, 9, 4

Sue


----------

